# EHU Cable Connection Cover.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I am looking for a EHU cable connector waterproof cover. These are used to cover the connection if using two cables. I have seen these used abroad and shown on here somewhere?

Does anyone know where I can buy these?

Thanks,
sennen523.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A very recent topic on the same subject:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-127108-joining.html+two+hookup+leads


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

*ehu waterproof connection*

Go to your nearest electrical wholesalor city elec. etc. & ask for a Menekes waterproof connector
Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

or you could get one off ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16A-MAINS...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4cf356a1d0

Paul


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Perfect,
Thanks for all your replies.

Sennen523.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why do you need one? they are already IP44 rated which is splash proof, do you intend leaving them in a puddle?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Pete4x4,

I would mainly use it when using my Reverse Polarity connection. I've had water get in that before now and tripped the supply.

When the Cables are "connected" it never seems right just leaving it on the ground and exposed to sometimes heavy rain. I think these boxes are a good idea.

Thanks for your info.
Regards.
sennen523.


----------

